# Hello!



## GAD (Nov 19, 2010)

Thought I'd already done this, but when I posted, it showed as post #1. I've been really busy though, so haven't had time to check back. 

Anyway, hey there! 

I'm a published author, though in the technical world of computer networking. I've also written a memoir about life with one of my special dogs which I'm trying to get agents interested in. 

I have a blog that I write in regularly. I'll check out the rules and see if I can include it. 

Thanks!

GAD


----------



## citygirl (Nov 19, 2010)

Just dropped by to say, Hello GAD. It does sound like you have been busy ....which is great!


----------



## Gumby (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi GAD, welcome.


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello.


----------



## Hawke (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey, GAD. Welcome to the community.


----------



## Kayt (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Gad.
 Have you read "Travels with Charlie" and " Vinyl Cafe" ? They seem in a similar genre to the ideas you have . The Vinyl Cafe is sooo funny ! The tears ran down my face I laughed so much. Trouble is , I enjoyed the books so much I lent them to people and never got them back! So can't remember the author's name.


----------



## Elric Randall (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey GAD, welcome to the first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## Verum Scriptor (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome GAD.


----------



## GAD (Oct 23, 2012)

Holy Cow, I can't believe it's been two years! I was out looking for a writing forum, discovered this one (again) and had completely forgotten that I'd signed up! So...

This is me introducing myself again. The good news is that I've published another technical book! The bad news is that I still can't seem to crack into the worlds of published fiction and memoir. Good thing I'm the persistent type!


----------



## tepelus (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, hello, and welcome back!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome back.


----------



## HKayG (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome back! I look forward to hearing about your triumphs since you last joined!


----------



## GAD (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks all! My latest triumph (I like that!) is a book about Arista Switches: It actually just changed to "in stock" status on Amazon yesterday: Arista Warrior: Gary A. Donahue: 9781449314538: Amazon.com: Books

You all have some damn sexy avatars!


----------



## Nickie (Oct 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, GAD.


----------



## Cran (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello *GAD*, and welcome ... again.


----------

